# 3D Open Source Projekt



## FastProg (12. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute

Ich wollte mal ein kleines Open Source Projekt Starten.
Es geht um ein Online Spiel in 3D dieses sollte so eine art wie "GTA" und "TheSims" werden.

Also ein Super Spiel 

Infos:
Das Spiel sollte mit VB6.0 und DirectX8 Programmiert werden, wenn ihr es lieber in VB.Net programmieren wollt können wir ja darüber reden.
Es wäre super, wenn ihr euch schon mit DirectX auskennt.
Wenn nicht auch gut, dann könntet ihr vieleicht etwas lernen!

Wenn ihr Fragen, Tips, Beispiele oder mit Programmieren wollt schreibt einfach!


----------



## Asmo (17. Februar 2004)

Ist das überhaupt möglich? Will nämlich nächstens auch sowas machen und 
wollte fragen ob das mit VB überhaupt geht...


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Februar 2004)

Ich will Dir da nicht reinreden, aber VB ist meiner Meinung nach die völlig falsche Sprache dafür... Und wenn es Open Source sein soll, dann solltest Du evtl. auch lieber OpenGL als Bibliothek nehmen. 

PS: Falls Du Leute zum Mitmachen suchst, führ Deine Planung nochmal etwas genauer aus und poste es im Forum für Projekte & Jobs.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (17. Februar 2004)

Wie Dario schon sagte passt das nicht zusammen.
Ideal für Open Source im 3D Bereich:
- OpenGL (evtl. auch in Verbindung mit OpenAL).
- C bzw. C++
- Übersetzbar mit GCC Compiler

Außerdem ist VB nicht unbedingt beste Wahl für 3D Spiele.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Asmo (17. Februar 2004)

Ich plane auch sowas, aber kann kein C, C++ oder sowat...
Scheissdreck extra viel VB6 gelernt um mal n Spiel zu proggn und nu kommen alle mit C++ oder so : /


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Februar 2004)

Keiner hat abgestritten, dass es mit VB möglich ist - zumindest in einem gewissen Rahmen. Aber es ist nicht empfehlenswert. Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum über 90% aller 3D-Spiele in C++ geschrieben sind und nicht mit VB.

Selbst wenn Du VB für etwas anderes gelernt haben solltest, hättest Du mit VB 6 sowieso keine sichere Sprache, denn VB 6 ist eigentlich schon tot und wird auch wohl bald nicht mehr von Microsoft unterstützt.
Mein Rat an Dich: Lern eine Sprache, die an C anlehnt. Damit hast Du eine Sprache, mit der Du auch in zwanzig Jahren noch was anfangen kannst.


----------



## FastProg (21. Februar 2004)

Ich bin wieder mal da!

Also ich habe schon ein Spiel gesehen das mit VB 6.0 gemacht wurde, und das sah richtig gut aus, und habe keine Probleme entdeckt.

Auserdem hat Microsoft extra für VB die DirectX Lib herraus gebracht damit es auch möglich ist unter VB zu programmieren.

Die Spiele unter VB laufen fast genau so gut wie unter C/C++ da die lib in C programmiert wurde, nur das laden kann etwas länger dauern (da dies noch mit VB passieret), und man muss weit entfernte Objekte deaktivieren (dies nimt weniger prozess leistung und arbeits speicher und man sollte den Timer von Direct X nutzen da er auch wieder schneller ist.

Und dann kann man richtig gute Spiele Programmieren, nur es hat noch nie jemand gemacht weil viele gedacht hatten diese Spiele würden zu langsam laufen oder es zu viel arbeit ist ( allein), und die Profis meist mit C/C++ Arbeiten (wegen der geschwindigkeit zb. beim Laden! oder in normalen Programmen)

Falls VB 6.0 nicht mehr von Microsoft unterstüzt wird ist nicht schlimm da man auch für VB unter Assembler oder C/C++ SteuerElemente schreiben kann.


----------



## FastProg (21. Februar 2004)

Ich habe den Link von den Spiel wieder gefunden 

Download hier clicken 

Hier kann man sehen das es unter VB möglich ist, man brauch ca. 1.6 GHz und 265 mb ram damit es super läuft vieleicht auch weniger, das ist nur meine ein schätzung 

Also VB Programmierer können auch gute games machen!


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. Februar 2004)

> Also VB Programmierer können auch gute games machen!


"Keiner hat abgestritten, dass es mit VB möglich ist - zumindest in einem gewissen Rahmen. Aber es ist nicht empfehlenswert. Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum über 90% aller 3D-Spiele in C++ geschrieben sind und nicht mit VB." 



> nur es hat noch nie jemand gemacht weil viele gedacht hatten diese Spiele würden zu langsam laufen [...] und die Profis meist mit C/C++ Arbeiten (wegen der geschwindigkeit zb. beim Laden! oder in normalen Programmen)


Genau deswegen ist VB dafür einfach nicht geeignet.



> Falls VB 6.0 nicht mehr von Microsoft unterstüzt wird ist nicht schlimm da man auch für VB unter Assembler oder C/C++ SteuerElemente schreiben kann.


Was meinst Du damit?
VB wird wohl noch eine Zeit lang auf Windows-Systemen lauffähig sein. Aber genau wie Windows 9x und ME wird Microsoft das einfach vollkommen aussterben lassen. Genau wie die Vorgängerversionen von VB wird VB 6.0 in spätestens 5 Jahren wohl niemand mehr VB 6.0 benutzen, weil es einfach tot ist.


----------



## suny (22. Februar 2004)

Also ich denke das VB6 nicht wirklich dafür geeignet ist.
Wenn VB dann VB.NET, weil es wie C rein Objektorientiert ist. (der Umstieg ist nicht schwer)
Besser wäre C# dafür wird einfach mehr von Microsoftseite aus getan. (Unterstützung)

Aber C / C++ sind halt nun mal die reinen Programiersprachen wo ich Hardware ansprechen kann, jede andere nutzt "HAL". Was man natürlich unter C / C++ auch nutzen kann.

Aber ich würde auch gerne mitmachen.


----------



## EngelchenB (23. Februar 2004)

Also ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu und liefere noch nen Grund gegen VB und FÜR C++:

Visualbaisc wird zur laufzeit vom ausführenden Programm in den "maschienencode" übersetzt genau in dem augenblick wo man die verschiendenen Funktionen aufruft. Das bedeuted grade für 3D das man enorm Preformance allein fürs übersetzen des Codes braucht.

in C++ kompiliert der Kompilier das Programm und der Computer muss nur noch den maschienencode auswerten.


[EDIT]

Ich kenne noch ein anderes Opensource Projekt, vielleicht sollte man sich Projekten anschließen und nicht immer neue starten, also Graphik usw ist wirklich beeindruckend...

[Screenshots]
http://www.tenebrae2.com/screenshots/tenebrae2_tb-base_07.jpg
http://www.tenebrae2.com/screenshots/tenebrae2_tb-base_02.jpg
http://www.tenebrae2.com/screenshots/tenebrae2_tb-base_08.jpg

[Site]
http://www.tenebrae2.com


----------



## FastProg (24. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute

Natürlich ist C/C++/C#  besser für die geschwindigkeit!
Aber dieses Open Source Projekt soll ja kein Technischer brüller werden, sondern ein kleines 3D Spiel was auch spaß macht. Was nützt ein die beste Grafik wenn das Spiel Schei....e ist und kein Spaß macht? 

Außer dem wollte ich ein Spiel in VB Programmieren, damit die VB Programmierer eine vorstellung haben wie Spiele programmiert werden.
Außer dem wäre es etwas besonderes ein Spiel in VB zu Programmieren!

Wir können uns ja zwischen VB 6.0 und VB. Net entscheiden (muss nur mein Net in der alten Wohnung suchen). Und ob wir DirectX 7, 8 oder in Net 9 nehmen.
Aber Ich glaube wir nehmen eine ältere version damit viele mit arbeiten können!?
Oder wenn ihr wollt programmieren wir ein 2D Spiel mit der Iso Technick, so sind wir sicher das es schnell genug ist und es ist einfacher zu lernen!

ca. ab nächsten Mittwoch habe ich DSL in der neuen Wohnung, dann erstelle ich ein Vote und die Homepage für das Projekt, auf der Homepage gibt es dann auch ein Mitarbeiter Tool mit den man sich anmelden kann und Chatten mit anderen Mitarbeiter und den Code Hochladen/Runterladen kann usw. Natürlich muss man sich erst Registrieren damit man mit machen kann!

Ihr könnt ja hier Posten was wir machen oder neue Ideen für Spiele!
Und Posten wer alles mit machen will, aber ich glaube das werde ich noch mal nach fragen  

Falls ihr Beispiele habt wo ihr denkt die könnten uns helfen, immer schön posten, diese kommen dann auch auf die Homepage zum lernen!

Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Asmo (3. April 2004)

Hmmm... Naja entschuldigt die blöde Frage aber:
Was brauch ich eigentlich alles um mit C/C++ zu programmieren?
Mit VB arbeite ich grade an nem 2D-Game und sehr viele Schwierigkeiten gabs da noch nicht, aber so wies hier aussieht werde ich doch wohl zu C/C++ wechseln.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (3. April 2004)

> Was brauch ich eigentlich alles um mit C/C++ zu programmieren?


Einen Texteditor und einen Compiler/Linker.
Evtl. noch Bibliotheken.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Asmo (5. April 2004)

Achso danke. Dann hab ich ja in den Ferien wieder was zu lernen und somit auch bessere Chancen für eine Lehrstelle ^^ (Nennt ihr das auch so? Bin Schweizer ^^")


----------



## Firecat (11. Juli 2005)

Hiho
ich schau grad durch inet mit dem suchbegriff open source und hab das hier gefunden
hört sich ganz lustig an und ich wollt fragen ob da noch was los ist
kann zwar nich ganz so viel vb aber wollt fragen ob ich mitmachen kann


----------

